# 3D targets



## DeerOnDeathRow (Feb 29, 2020)

What everyone buying for backyard 3D targets? Looking for something decent that’s not overpriced and best places to order them. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Look at r and w there pretty decent targets and ain't bad expensive


----------



## dougmax (Jul 23, 2009)

Real Wild...(R&W) made by Big Shot.
Just make sure it’s the latest generation foam...made in the last year....before that they can be a little stiff.


----------



## Tradrotis (Feb 28, 2021)

R&W seems to be the go to


----------



## Western VA Hunter (Apr 9, 2021)

Do they hold up pretty well? Just got another compound bow a few weeks ago and I have been shooting it alot. I've already shot up my target that I had for my crossbow and a cheap bag target. Not going to shoot broadheads, just field points.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

They use to hold up decent. Get the ones with a replaceable plug. On a side note, the Rinehart Woodland series are a good deal also.


----------



## Fec20 (May 9, 2021)

DeerOnDeathRow said:


> What everyone buying for backyard 3D targets? Looking for something decent that’s not overpriced and best places to order them. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yup, rw


----------



## Daduate (May 13, 2021)

I got the Reinhardt deer from cabelas quality is great hast stood up to 100’s of shots most of them seal up if not broad heads. It was only like $200.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dkuz (Jan 22, 2021)

Best place to purchase these targets?


----------



## RL.Robertson (Jun 2, 2021)

Following


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

dkuz said:


> Best place to purchase these targets?


Lancasters has them at pretty good prices.


----------



## Konasteve (Nov 12, 2019)

Till they tack on oversized shipping rates...


----------



## dkuz (Jan 22, 2021)

sagecreek said:


> Lancasters has them at pretty good prices.


Thanks! Also just wanted to say I had a great time shooting the Jamboree!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

dkuz said:


> Thanks! Also just wanted to say I had a great time shooting the Jamboree!


Thanks. I'm glad you attended and enjoyed it. I ended up shooting all 80 targets over 2 days.


----------



## dkuz (Jan 22, 2021)

sagecreek said:


> Thanks. I'm glad you attended and enjoyed it. I ended up shooting all 80 targets over 2 days.


Nice! That's my goal next year 👍


----------



## Emers7mm (Jun 5, 2021)

ar1220 said:


> Look at r and w there pretty decent targets and ain't bad expensive


Gonna take a look myself, thx


----------



## ScottMik (May 8, 2016)

DeerOnDeathRow said:


> What everyone buying for backyard 3D targets? Looking for something decent that’s not overpriced and best places to order them. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rhinehardt


----------



## Michael Sellers (Aug 25, 2021)

Konasteve said:


> Till they tack on oversized shipping rates...


I was just about to make the same comment. The oversize package shipping fee makes it difficult to mail order.

Check out Cabelas/Bass Pro Shops and often have free shipping events. 

Shoot Straight


----------



## CoGro91 (Sep 25, 2021)

How easy is the arrow removed from a r&w?


----------



## Michael Sellers (Aug 25, 2021)

I shot a 3-D over the weekend and they had several R&W targets and we had no problems pullng arrows.


----------



## CoGro91 (Sep 25, 2021)

Michael Sellers said:


> I shot a 3-D over the weekend and they had several R&W targets and we had no problems pullng arrows.


Good I had a 3d target but was almost impossible to remove arrows. But I am a small guy and being on dialysis doesn't help much lol


----------



## Michael Sellers (Aug 25, 2021)

Double D archery products sells the best arrow puller if you are okay paying $55.00 for it.


----------



## Mspaci101 (Oct 4, 2021)

tried one from cabelas, big shooter buck, didnt last 250 shots


----------



## kmarkwardt (Nov 8, 2016)

Delta Mackenzie targets seem to have worked well for me as well as my Glendel Buck. The buck has all replaceable parts which is nice.


----------



## The Dude68 (Jan 13, 2017)

Delta McKenzie > rienhart > morrell 

dm also has deals all the time. check out the mo chuck foam block. Oldest block - most damage - still holding up better than everything I own. sevr block isn’t bad, I love the big daddy buck - also own a baby daddy buck and a rienhart 1/3 elk 

Good luck


----------



## Zkallgren (Oct 13, 2021)

Fec20 said:


> yup, rw


The delta McKenzie buck is good

Sent from my U705AC using Tapatalk


----------

